# a face practică



## Brunhi

Bună ziua 

Contextul este: certificăm faptul ca x a facut practică la societatea noastră în perioada y. 
Am găsit practice, practicum, training pentru practică, dar rămâne problema întregii sintagme. 
Aş fi recunoscătoare pentru sugestii. 
Mulţumesc


----------



## jazyk

To do an internship, to be an intern.


----------



## farscape

Formulari pe care le-am întâlnit mai des:

We hereby certify that X

- worked as a/an accountant/caterer/cashier... in training for our firm
- obtained/gained/acquired practical work experience working as a/an (...) in training for our firm
- performed a training stage as (...) with our firm

Later


----------



## Brunhi

Mulţumesc!


----------



## farscape

jazyk said:


> To do an internship, to be an intern.



This works well if you're talking about medical doctors or political/government/law office. I've never seen an engineer or accountant internship, but it's quite frequent ta have such "trainees" work as co-op students (alternating theoretical studies with practical training in their respective domains).

In the end it's a matter of context.

Later,


----------



## jazyk

The meaning of internship is much broader than that.


----------



## farscape

I stand corrected   I've been workign for quite a while in the telecom industry and not once have I encountered an "engineer intern" which seems to be by far the largest usage associated with the term. I don't know if it has to do with the companies I worked for or with other practices. 

Thanks for setting me right 

(hits on Google)

"government internship" - 182k
"medical internship" - 69k
"law internship" - 91.6k
"accounting internship" - 77.1k
"engineer internship" - 295k
"hospital internship" - 105k


----------

